# Hoover ice fishing



## CaptJoe (Jan 20, 2009)

Ate lunch at Hoover today and saw this guy out fishing. Didn't see him catch anything. If you're on here let us know how you did. Not sure how I feel about fishing on the ice at Hoover. Is it really safe?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

If this was an average central oh winter I'd say Hoover is not worth the risk...but this has not been an average winter.


----------



## hatfield75 (Jun 6, 2009)

Not worth the risk. Read some of the past forums regarding this and you will find that the water level below the ice will drop creating a gap between the ice and the water surface.


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

It not legal to ice fish on Hoover and the water level has been dropping so that makes it a really bad idea.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

So its not legal to ice fish Hoover?..because dont they draw from alum once hoover gets so low?..you would think the same stipulations would be on alum too...I realize its not safe I was just curious.


----------



## onthewater (May 20, 2005)

Hoovers controlled by the city of Columbus and Alum buy Corp. of engineers and state parks. Different set of rules. Generally speaking, Columbus discourages/bans ice fishing everywhere they control.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

It's discouraged and not recommended in general. Sure, it can be done "safely". Best left to those with experience and knowledge of how the lake works. 

When the water level drops, the ice slumps down. This can be seen around the shoreline. If it's cold, the ice continues to freeze and is relatively safe.

I have been out on the ice at Hoover in March, but I was doing ice rescue training. It was about 60 degrees out and we could barely break through the ice to begin our training.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

So it is in fact legal to ice fish hoover then?..just wanted some clarification from someone who knows because there seems to be differing opinions on the subject...


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

yep no way I would ice fish Hoover....every time some one flushes the toilet,takes a shower,does a load of laundry....Hoover goes down some


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Shad Rap said:


> So it is in fact legal to ice fish hoover then?..just wanted some clarification from someone who knows because there seems to be differing opinions on the subject...


Yes. Call the city and check City Codified Ordinances for your own due diligence. I'd never take legal advice from a non-attorney let alone someone you don't know, even if they are an expert


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Naaa...just wondered if it was legal...not going to attempt it.


----------



## onthewater (May 20, 2005)

An old fishing buddy admitted to me many years after it happened that he went out on Hoover and drilled a hole and the water was about a foot and a half below the ice. Scared the crap out of him and he never went back. He couldn't believe he hadn't thought of that possibility before heading out because he had never heard of such a thing but that was before the internet age. So, the internet isn't all bad.
My thought is if you want to fish a lake that fluctuates, drill or spud a hole right next to shore. If water comes up in it you'll be OK, as long as the ice is thick enough.


----------



## Fishingisfun (Jul 19, 2012)

They are out there we saw two ice fishing just below Sudbury Rd bridge around 2 pm today and one above Maxtown road on the ice. With the temperature this cold today there were wet looking spot on the ice above and below the bridge. The two guys had a sled with a good bit of gear they were bringing in. Seemed to look like prepared ice fishermen. The single fisherman we could not spot any sled.


----------



## bjp (Mar 16, 2012)

I was recently kicked off Hoover dam for snowboarding the powder (which never happens) once by the city and once by a park ranger. I asked the ranger about ice fishing. He said as long as u have a license your allowed and can be highly successful... Thought about trying the edge of the south pool flat today and just walk out from the shallows and not across the 40' spot. Should be able to tell real quick if there's a problem with the ice


----------



## bjp (Mar 16, 2012)

At Hoover now. Water at edge is up at hole. Took a pic but can't upload from phone


----------



## woodeye1 (Oct 18, 2010)

The phone # is 614-645-1721. Watershed Management Section.
7600 Sunbury RD. Westerville Oh. It is not legal to ice fish Or ice 
skate.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

woodeye1 said:


> The phone # is 614-645-1721. Watershed Management Section.
> 7600 Sunbury RD. Westerville Oh. It is not legal to ice fish Or ice
> skate.


Why is it that there's people ice fishing it plain as day then?..there's ranger's driving around that reservoir all the time.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

woodeye1 said:


> The phone # is 614-645-1721. Watershed Management Section.
> 7600 Sunbury RD. Westerville Oh. It is not legal to ice fish Or ice
> skate.


You're incorrect.

Sent from my C6750 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bjp (Mar 16, 2012)

Just ice fished today and talked to a game warden at the dam. No restrictions on ice fishing.

They simply said "be careful". 

The ice had two layers and was 14+ inches thick. Top layer was old and loose, the second was 12" and crystal clear. 

Water began filling the hole as soon as I broke the first layer so no worries on a gap tween the ice and water.


----------



## Bimmer (Aug 12, 2011)

We walked the damn today and there is water coming over the top of the damn still and they are running both jets. Good amount of water leaving.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

bjp said:


> Just ice fished today and talked to a game warden at the dam. No restrictions on ice fishing.
> 
> They simply said "be careful".
> 
> ...


Did u do any good?


----------

